# Surface Disruption & Oxygen Levels



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,

I've been curious about something for a while.
How much does surface disruption affect the oxygen levels in an aquarium?
And how much "disruption" is needed for a healthy tank?

Here's why I ask. 
I have a 75 gallon with an Eheim 2217. 
I have the spray bar around 1-2" below the surface of the water, so there is a little surface "movement", but nothing to "disruptive".

Is this okay? Should I move the spray bar outside of the water?

The tank is currently cycling, so there are no P's in there. 
But the few danios and tetras I'm using to cycle seem to be doing just fine.
Can I assume the Rhom I'll be adding will be fine as well?

I've only used HOB filters in the past, so this spray bar business is new to me.

Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

its definitely not a bad idea to position the spray bar to displace surface water....water movement will create oxygen but surface movement great...thats just my opinion...im sure someone more knowledgeable on the topic will chime in


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I like movement at the top of water to help prevent nasty film buildup. Plus I think the light looks better when it's being distorted by the surface movement.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You should test your water to make sure it's cycled and ready for the Rhom. I use airstones to break the surface tension and create more surface area, and I use plants to also help keep the water levels in check. I used to have the spray bar on my xp4 above water... but it caused too much splashing around so I just leave it below the water now... but it's a nice effect if you don't mind all the splashing.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Smoke said:


> You should test your water to make sure it's cycled and ready for the Rhom. I use airstones to break the surface tension and create more surface area, and I use plants to also help keep the water levels in check. I used to have the spray bar on my xp4 above water... but it caused too much splashing around so I just leave it below the water now... but it's a nice effect if you don't mind all the splashing.


I did try putting the spray bar outside of the water, but being next to my TV, it was way too noisy.
And I'll definitely make sure the water is cycled before I add the Rhom - not there yet though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have my eheim 2217 spray bar 1-2" under the water pointing mayby 45 degrees up. I also have a HK4 for water movement in the mid to lower regions of the tank.

I personally like good surface movement though as long as there is a bit of surface movement it is fine. Good surface movement will prevent oils for accumulating on top.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I have my eheim 2217 spray bar 1-2" under the water pointing mayby 45 degrees up. I also have a HK4 for water movement in the mid to lower regions of the tank.
> 
> I personally like good surface movement though as long as there is a bit of surface movement it is fine. Good surface movement will prevent oils for accumulating on top.


I have my XP3 setup the exact same way. I like to put my powerhead at the opposite end of the tank on the bottom, you'll notice that this causes a full circle of current in your tank. The spray bars current will flow to the other end of the tank then down the glass and the powerheads current with flow back to the spray bar's end and up the glass. Gives a really good circulation.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

The spraybar on my eheim 2215 is 1/2" below the surface of the tank. My AC70 causes the most surface disruption. I fill my tanks to the brim to reduce noise...Not really sure if this helps, its slightly difficult to answer exactly how much surface disruption is needed for a healthy aquarium. My guess is just to have some form of it.


----------

